# medical cannabis for your pets



## Yeva322 (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi guys, I have a question. Is anyone have tried giving Marijuana to their pets for Medical purposes? I have read many articles about medical marijuana and how it can help them in terms of chronic pain, bone injuries, eating disorder, inflammation, and a lot more. Like this article about a marijuana strain from blimburnseeds.com/cannabis/original/feminized. Alternatively, they've also found new ways to infuse cannabis on food and beverages. If this is true I can't find any solid conclusive evidence that speaks to its efficacy. Any personal experience or testimonial would be highly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pawbuddy (Oct 28, 2018)

This is a great discussion, I would like to know more, too bad that my country does not allow cannabis, but surely great for Canadian people because I read the news that the gov legalize it.


----------

